# Suggested change to the place awards



## parsifal (Aug 20, 2014)

im a pretty regular contributor to the group builds. But im still pretty new to the hobby and Ive got a lot of skills to learn. For that reason I make my entries at the beginner level. I dont think there is anything innappropriate with that, but often Im the only entry at that skill level. To be honest, some of my entries are good, and some not so good. Doenst worry me, im here becuse i love aircraft and I enjoy the art that goes with making the models. but lets face it, not all my finished models are awards material, but if there are less than three entries, it dismays me that i will receive a placing regardless. 

What i propose is that if there are less than three entries in a given division, no place award be given. Instead, if an entry is judged as better than than that particular members last submission, from the imedialtely preceding GB, then he is eligible for an "ahievement award, maybe a star or something on the emblem. Sort of judging that member against his last GB. 

What are peoples opinions?


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree about what you say because there aren't really too many beginners who enter the GBs and I think your judging system would work quite well except for the judged against last GB entry mainly because I find it to be kinda unnecessary, but that's just me. Also you are once again the only beginner in the build (other than me, but my camera has seriously failed me so I opted out until I can get another MicroSD) and even when I join in again it'll only be two Beginners which kinda stinks but oh, what can you do?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds like a reasonable suggestion Michael. I've actually thought for some time that some sort of 'Achievement Award' may have a place in the GBs, perhaps to recognise notable improvement in the skills and / or finished product of individuals.
Let's see what the reaction is from the members and other judges, and thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds sane enough


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 20, 2014)

I personally find judging by photographs very difficult and am luke warm to the idea frankly. To have to judge all the entries in a GB and then also look at everyone's past ones again doesn't turn my crank.

We offered before to provide detailed feedback on any entrant's build so that they know what they can work on for next time but no-one has as yet taken that step to my knowledge. The could be through the open forum or via PM.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 21, 2014)

I was just about to post the very same thoughts. I think what is in place now is enough for volunteer judges and icons to cope with. 

If the judges names are posted with the winners list, then any contributor can casntact one, or more, thru a PM after voting is tallied. Then feedback can be posted, or sent thru PM. 

I kinda agree with, one entry = first place. It's a pretty shallow win. Been there. 
At some point a builder has to admit being bayond the scope of the catagory, or not. When I jumped to Advanced, it was casually suggested, and I realised I was doing a heap more scratch additions then most of the others in the catagory so chose to move up. But I still gotta lift my game, not many wins against other participants. But is okay, it's not the "trophy" that keeps me building, and I can't help myself dragging out the styrene. I have been Changing everything I own since I was a little bugger. My grandpa did the same thing, "why do you have to Change Everything".... Poor old Ma!

I digress.


----------



## parsifal (Aug 21, 2014)

Perhaps we should not have this "achievement" idea as the poor buggers that have to deal with it arent all than keen. Note also i am not angling for more recognition. The opposite actually. it irks me to think as a single entry in a division, i am guranteed a a 1st place, no matter what. i think that cheapens the award and makes it shallow. I would say the same thing if I were the most experienced modeller here.....

other options might be where there are less than three entries, in a given division, those entrants are automatically bumped up to the next category for that competition. a beginner for that competition is judged as an intermediate, an intermediate with only two entrants would become advanced.....this doesnt add to the workload of the judge, and doesnt automatically disqulify the beginner, though his life is immediately made harder, because like it or not, he is competing in a division above his nominated level. The judges simly need to tally up the entries in each division before they begin their judging processes. if a division has less than three entries, those entrants are immedialtey judged in the next division above their nominated level... I cant see how that could possibly make life harder for the judges. it can make life harder for the entrants, but I would prefer that to having an automatic win all the time. 

As the dominant beginner, and the sole entrant in that division for 2 of the last 3 builds, i would prefer that to being given an award in which I was the sole entry. I dont see how suggesting jumping up to a higher level voluntarily is a good thing....lets face it, im still in possession of a beginners experience and skill set. i admit to have considered volunteering to cross to the Intermediate level myself, but we still retain an unreolved problem even if i do that. There are only a few beginners, and we have a system not really suited to that situation. Even if i leave the division, i am sure there will be others that folow me and they will get the same results as i would. I dont think we should scrap the beginner entry, but neither do i think we should automatically give an award just because there is just one entry. This is a competition, and even though its in the best of friendly help and friendship its still a competition. We should not cheapen those wins by making them automatic.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 22, 2014)

This would mean someone would have to change the catagory of the entrant, when the entrant hisself could do that simply by changing his catagory entered.

By the same token, who is going to police an advanced builder downgrading his entry to the intermediate level. Entry level is by choice. It is kept pretty simple. 

The Achievement comes from within. If from build to build nothing changes. There is no Achievemnet. Simple equation. Keep building mate!


----------



## Rogi (Mar 1, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> I personally find judging by photographs very difficult and am luke warm to the idea frankly. To have to judge all the entries in a GB and then also look at everyone's past ones again doesn't turn my crank.
> 
> We offered before to provide detailed feedback on any entrant's build so that they know what they can work on for next time but no-one has as yet taken that step to my knowledge. The could be through the open forum or via PM.



I would love to take advantage of this, the provide detailed feedback  If this can apply to my F-4 that would be awesome and I'll take you up on it  via pm is fine 

As for the suggested idea, I prefer the 1-3 categories, I'll be joining more beginner builds from now on as I notice my modelling takes a slump from school and sickness and I've been itching to try some new skills that I could use on older kits so a lot of recessed panel lines may be in my future with hand brushing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2018)

Message received Igor. I'll put some thoughts together when I get some time and send you a PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

